# hi new here



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

new here and new to snowboarding
im 24 and live in syracuse NY ,been snowboarding 2 times  i love it and im planing on doing it a lot more this season.
anyways i wanted to say hi to evryone on here


----------

